# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  رقم مندوب من ابوظبي - او شركه

## الامل88

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بنات ممكن رقم مندوب اوشركه من ابوظبي يوصل لكل الامارات ويرجع فلوسي من الزبونه 
او من اي اماره بس ياخذ البضاعه من عندي اني من ابوظبي 
ياريت ضرووووووووووووووووووري 
مستنيه على الخاص

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## الامل88

وينكم بنات 82 مشاهده ولا رد

----------


## الامل88

فووووق

----------


## الامل88

فوووووووق

----------


## الامل88

up up up

----------


## الامل88

فوووووووق

----------


## الامل88

فوووووق

----------


## الامل88

فوووووووووق

----------


## أم سعيد ,,

هذا رقم مندوب ابن حلال في أبوظبي والعين 
0551107088

----------


## مون 55

موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## EOMAR84

مندوبة توصل من بوظبي لبوظبي فقط وترد المبلغ في نفس اليوم او اليوم التالي 
اتوااصلي معاها 0528821552

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابوسند مندوب امين و يوميا من العين ابوظبي دبي الشارقو عجمان ويرجع دبي ابوظبي العين نفس اليوم 
0527511441

----------


## بنت ابوي 2015

0567745433 رقم مندوب من ابوظبي ثقة وامان

----------


## بنت ابوي 2015

اخوتي عندي مندوب من بوظبي امانه ثقه

----------


## غرووب 22

سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## ام غايوتى

ان شاء الله الاخوات يفيدونج

----------


## بنت ابوي 2015

عندي مندوب ثقه امانه 0567745433

----------


## بنت ابوي 2015

مرحبا اختي هدا رقم مندوب امانه ثقه 0567745433

----------


## بنت ابوي 2015

مرحبا هذ رقم مندوب امانه وثقه0567745433

----------


## ام ميسون

الغالية تواصلي معاي واتساب 0563331001

----------


## بنت ابوي 2015

هدا رقم مندوب امانه ثقه - 0567745433

----------


## ام حارب 2

> اخوتي عندي مندوب من بوظبي امانه ثقه


هاه بس يودي طالبات مب طلبات او اغراض ..♡

----------

